# Something to drive ??



## mh121 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello all, I have been looking around for something to drive with my ic engines to add a little more interest and show what they were used for.
I came across the pump below and thought this would make a good looking exhibit that most people can identify with. I plan to make it in third scale, which should give quite a good size exhibit that would mate up to my Root & Vandervoort to drive. It will be built purely from bar stock and odds and ends I have lying around the workshop. I also thought it would be nice because an explanation can be given about it being able to drive three ways (windmill, hand and engine)
I have a number of projects ongoing but will try my best to give as full a build log as possible.
What does anyone think of this pump as an addition to my exhibit??


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 12, 2010)

Very neat looking. Go for it. 
gbritnell


----------



## putputman (Nov 12, 2010)

I think a pump adds a lot to an engine. 

I built one from a casting kit to use with my first I.C. engine. I filled it with water and it pumped very well. A couple days later I run it again and got very rusty water pumping through the system. It took quite a bit of effort to clean out all the rusty sediment but finally got the job done. I then filled it with baby oil. It is clear and looks like water. That was 6 years ago and it is still pumping as clear as can be today.


----------



## mklotz (Nov 12, 2010)

+1 for the oil instead of water idea. I use that for all my pumps too.

Baby oil often has annoying scents added to it. Look for straight, clear mineral oil. Most decent drugstores will have it and it has no odor.


----------



## Jasonb (Nov 12, 2010)

That should make an impressive compliment to any engine, going by the size of the pully (16") your model should be about 24" tall excluding the plunger 

Jason


----------



## Speedy (Nov 12, 2010)

pump black oil, liquid gold everyone will be impressed ;D

I like the idea of making the engine work also, keep us updated


----------



## Kaleb (Nov 12, 2010)

If you made the cylinder, piston and other "wet" parts out of brass, aluminium, bronze or copper, corrosion wouldn't be a problem, so you could just use plain water.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 12, 2010)

Kaleb for occasional use not a problem but. One needs to be careful of combinations of metal certain combinations of anode and cathode and corrosion can indeed be a real problem. 

if you want to understand corrosion read here

http://www.robins.af.mil/shared/media/document/AFD-091006-036.pdf

Tin


----------



## cl350rr (Nov 12, 2010)

great project, I can't wait to see how you tackle it

Randy


----------



## BenPeake (Nov 13, 2010)

Best looking pump I've seen. Can't wait to see it built!


----------



## mh121 (Nov 13, 2010)

Right then lets get down to it. I have decided to give this my best shot, please bear in mind this is the first model I have done without drawings, so anything could happen, and you will get all the gory details. Please shout up if you see something I could be doing another way, I am not easily offended, and it helps others to understand there are other ways to achieve the same goal.

Firstly many thanks to those who suggested using baby oil, another little gem picked up from this great forum.

Jason, the original says it requires a hieght of 84" !!!!! Yes I did get a fright when I scaled it to half size, thats when I noticed the full size hieght. I think mine will end up about 26" over the guide bracket, maybe a bit less.

The first problem I had was with the odd shapes on the top and the base. After much deliberation I went and borrowed the use of a lathe with a copying attachment on it, this seemed the easiest way to get the shapes required. A piece of 1/8" plate was cut and filed to the required shape and then mounted to the copying attachment which duly cut the nice shapes for me.
This first pic is the parts for the base with a piece of tube that will be used for the barrel.






These are the parts cut on the copying lathe






The next part was the disc for the base. This was roughly cut from 6mm plate and the turned to size once all the marking out had been done for the bolt holes etc. It was then bored to take the base.










Holes drilled.





Trial fitting to base, looks ok to me!!






Next up was the barrel, this was made from a piece of tube. It was bored out, I had to use the steady for this as it was too big to fit up the lathe spindle. Once bored the bottom end was turned to give a spigot to fit into the base section. A plug was made and the outside dia turned to size. I plan on fitting a brass liner to this part but will have to wait till I get all the shafts etc mounted before fitting.






Finished end.





Turning the outside dia.





Well thats as far as I got today on the main part but when it is put together it looks pretty good and as near to the picture as I could achieve. What do you think of the result??






Next I turned my attention to the flywheels, there is a fast and loose pulley to make. I decided to do a built up flywheel as I would like all of this to be made from bar stock, just to prove you can make something look like the real thing with a little thought and effort.

The rims were made from some lengths of pipe that were as near as the size I could find, they were skimmed and faced to length, I have left a small allowance on them so that I can finish to size on a mandrel once they are silver soldered up. The hubs were turned up and drilled with my indexing head, god I love using this little piece of machinery. So they are now all machined up ready for assembly.

Pipe for hubs, skimmed.





Roller I use for truing up in the lathe.





Hubs being drilled in indexer.





Almost there!!





Finished hubs.





Rims being drilled in deviding head.





Parts complete ready for assembly.





Thats all for today, could be a couple of days before another update but will try and remember to take the pics as I go along.
Cheers for now,
MartinH


----------



## mh121 (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I had a chance to get some more parts done today. For the valves I am going to use some nylon balls and seats that I salvaged from an old air pump, these should be more than big enough for the job, and look ok when mounted in the cage that I have made. There is no reason that a plate valve could not be used and If I ever get round to doing some drawings this is what I will show( don`t hold your breath for drawings, they may take some time to get through by hand, I am absolutely useless and clueless when it comes to CAD : )
The gear ratio on the original was stated at 5:1, but the gears that I have to hand give me nearer 4:1 ratio. I do not think this will be a problem as I can adjust with the engine pulley size if need be.
I was going to silver solder all the parts together but I am now thinking of welding the shaft bosses and brackets to the tube and cleaning up to leave a nice fillet to lokk more like a casting. Then the other parts of the main base can be joined with JB weld or loctite.

Anyway heres a few pics of the latest parts.

Gears, Mod 2.5






Tubes for bosses, turned to length, bored and stepped for bushes.






Two views of the foot valve with the nylon ball and seat installed.











Thats all for now, keep looking back,
Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## hobby (Nov 17, 2010)

Martin
 Very nice workmanship, on those parts.

You have a lot of mechanical talent to take the one view of a picture, and build to scale as your doing without the aid of a computer.

Your project is looking like a good representation of the picture.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## mh121 (Nov 20, 2010)

I managed to sneek a bit more time on the pump today. The piston was turned up out of a piece of brass and the ball and seat installed. I had to go and buy , yes thats right buy, a piece of stainless rod for the piston rod, £4.50 for one metre of 6mm round bar, this projects getting way over budget 
So the end of the rod was threaded and fit to the piston.
Next I turned my attention to the top support bracket. This is a part that I have been putting off as you cannot really make it out on the picture. Anyway I set to with a piece of 3mm plate and the bandsaw, then a great deal of time with the files to make the four pieces that I needed. These were then welded together and cleaned up with the grinder and dremel. I had them clamped to a piece of 6mm plate which held them and give me a good edge to square up against while I tacked them to the top flange. Once I was happy with the positioning the rest was fully welded up before grinding to shape again. The top bush ring is still to make and fit, I have left this as I do not know how good a running fit the piston rod should be in the bush? Does anyone know if it is a sloppy fit or a good running fit ???
I made up the four bushes for the bosses for the shafts from Phosphor Bronze and fit them then finish bored them to get them inline.
A piece of bar was drilled at 65mm pitch, this is the pitch of the gears, and clamped the bosses to this while i welded the main tube to them. Once it was held together I had a trial fit of the parts to see what it was finally going to look like.

I am pretty pleased with the way it`s going and it has more than a passing resemblence of the one in the drawing, which can only be a good thing.
Anyway heres a few pictures of the jobs done today.

Piston, you can see the ball in the cage.










Heres the top bracket finally welded to the top flange.











And heres a few of the parts loosely assembled to give an idea of how it will look.





















Well thats it for today, will see how I get on tomorrow
Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 20, 2010)

Martin,
That is looking very nice. You sure do build fast once you decide what you want to build. Thm: Thm:
Gail in NM


----------



## mh121 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks Gail, once I get my teeth into something I`m like a terrier, don`t like to put it down till its finished with 

Well today I seem to have been at it for hours with not much to show. The main reason for this is I had to use my dreaded rotary table, I do not know why I dislike using this piece of machinery, perhaps it is because you seem to spend hours over it with little to show at the end ??

Anyway, I managed to get the gears completed today. I decided to cut spokes in the big one to make it better on the eye. This is only the second time I have attempted this process and as such took most of the time to complete, I didn`t want to muck it up as I have no other gears !! I left one segment intact for the connection to the pump rod to mount onto. Thanks must go to Bogstandard for his excellent write up on doig this. The small gear was also finished off to size.
Next up was the top bush collar. This was once again set up inthe rotary table on an arbour and machined up. I cut a radius on the top edge to give a bit of detail. The hole was drilled at 11mm so that the bush, which is 10mm, can be aligned once it is all welded up. A lock nut underneath will hold the bush in place once positioned.
One last piece for today, the rod bracket. A simple little piece drilled and reamed then milled to shape.

Completed big gear after spokes being machined.











And test mounted, looks better now






Top bush mounting






And in position





Rod bracket






Both parts trial fit






Well thats a few more parts complete.

Cheers 
MartinH


----------



## hobby (Nov 21, 2010)

Amazing, AMAZING, craftmanship....

And excellent determination, to keep on the project, with great precision made parts.

Keep up the great work...


----------



## mh121 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks Hobby, theres a few parts that I cannot get a good measurement on from the drawing so I`m having to work round those parts as I go along, while trying to keep the overall look correct.

Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## mh121 (Dec 12, 2010)

Well I managed to get back in the workshop today after the big freeze. A long day today but alot of the smaller jobs were completed.
The crank arm for the opposite side of the big gear was machined from some suitable flat bar. The top link for the connecting arms was made, together with the bottom ends. These were then loctited and bolted in place using some 6mm stainless bar for the rods.
The top bush was welded in place and finished off.
Next job was the handle and link. The link was made from a piece of 12mm square bar and machined on the mill with ball cutters and normal end mills to give the required shape. The handle was marked out on a piece of 6mm plate, the holes were then drilled and a ball cutter used to cut a groove the length of the shaft to give an undercut shape to the edges, to make it look a little more like a casting.The waste was cut away on the bandsaw and after milling to the lines and filing a suitable shape was obtained. The handle was then formed with my trusty bending jig to the shape required.
Not much more to go now, I think I will just put a flange on the outlet with a mating flange with a pipe on it for the outlet. This way I can add a hand valve, if required, at a later date.
Heres a few pictures of the latest parts, do bear in mind that I have a lot of cleaning up to do to most of the parts.

Cheers,
MartinH

Plate marked out for handle





Holes drilled and groove cut





Cut to shape





Formed to final shape





Handle and link fit to pump





Top bush completed





Connecting rods ready for fitting





And finally a few general views of the work so far.

























Well thats it for now, hopefully more tomorrow


----------



## mh121 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Pat, it has all gone better than I thought, and with the help you gave on 2d cad there could be some drawings appear at a later date if anyone wants them. They will need a good check through first though, I`m sure to make a few mistakes on the drawings 

Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 12, 2010)

This is a great build!!! Thanks for taking the time to post pictures!!!


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow that is nice work. I like that piece.
The gear work is awesome too.


----------



## ozzie46 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow!!! Reminds me of the pumps on the farm when I was a kid. Brings back lots of good memories.


 Ron


----------



## mh121 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks to all for the support, it really helps keep the motivation going.
I just tidied up a few bits today as I wanted to get on with my air cooled amanco model. While having a well deserved coffee and a nice piece of cake, I was looking at the pump and think that it is such a nice model that I may mount it on its own and try and find a small geared motor to put in the base. This would allow me to drive it on its own or with an engine if I desired.
What does anyone think about running it on its own??

Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 13, 2010)

Pat you may want to take a look at Toms bottle engine

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=11426.0

The pump is comming along very nicely Martin, I'll keep an eye out for the drawins 

Jason


----------



## mh121 (Jan 23, 2011)

Well it`s been a long time since I posted on the progress of the pump. It has not been the best of weather for finishing and painting but I have finally got it done. The base was made from 3mm plate with a teak top on it. The tank is a piece of pipe with ice lolly sticks glued to it to make it more like a barrel. The transfers were made by myself following the markings on the drawing for guidance. The pump and the base are painted in satin black. I added some small oilers with caps to the main bearings, these were not on the original but I thought it was the best way to get lube into the bearings and look the part.
I have enjoyed the process from taking a drawing to get it to a finished working article and it look as the original. I have had it belted up to my R&V model and it runs a treat Would I do it again? Yes, in fact I am going to measure up a full size Grover engine to try and reproduce it, the engine is gas with hot tube ignition and flyball governer to control the speed, everything you could wish for in an engine really !!!
Here are the photos of the completed pump, I hope you enjoy them. Will take a video when time allows.

Cheers,
MartinH

P.S. I will try and get the drawings finished asap.


----------



## compspecial (Jan 23, 2011)

Magnificent workmanship Martin, and wonderful attention to detail even down to brass grease nipples and a lovely black finish and badging as per the original.


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 23, 2011)

:bow: :bow: :bow:WOW that is beautiful!
Just amazing!


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Martin,
That's one classy piece of machinery you have built. Your build thread was great and the finishing touches add to it's beauty. Excellent!!!
gbritnell


----------



## tel (Jan 23, 2011)

'A thing of beauty is a joy forever' and that, my friend, is going to be a joy forever! Looking forward to seeing the drawings. Thm:


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 23, 2011)

That's a beautiful machine you have made Martin. Outstanding!


----------



## mh121 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments, they really are appreciated. As I said in an earlier post CAD is not my favourite thing to work with, I seem to spend hours on one drawing that takes two minutes on a scrap of paper. I have most of it drawn up now, just the difficult shaped parts to figure out how to do.

Cheers,
MartinH


----------



## mh121 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for that info Pat, I have persisted with the CAD drawings after following your intro post a few months back. Was getting on well untill I hit the fancy bits!!!!!

Cheers, MartinH


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 23, 2011)

Martin, Wow!!!....somehow i missed the beginning of this thread and then "flash" it seemed to be done. What a beautiful job in every aspect from the fabrication to the finishing and even the great transfers (lettering). I have just read through the whole thread. The whole thing is both unique and inspiring.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## slick95 (Jan 23, 2011)

Truly Stunning Martin  :bow: :bow: :bow: _*Just perfect *_:bow: :bow: :bow:

Thank you for sharing...

Jeff


----------



## ironman (Jan 23, 2011)

Very impressive work Martin. Something to really be proud of.  Thm: Thm: Thm:
ironman (Ray)


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome looking pump. Beautiful work!


----------



## steamer (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh I like that!

Nicely done!

Dave


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW !!! :bow: :bow: :bow:

Very schweeeeettt !!

Mike


----------



## TobyTetzy (May 2, 2017)

Hello,

I am Toby from Germany.

Unfortunately Martin has not been here for a long time,
so I have picked up the topic "Myers Pump" and would like to build my own pump.

I do not want to create the same topic everywhere.

Information is available here:

http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php/topic,7050.15.html

Regards Toby


----------



## TobyTetzy (Mar 3, 2019)

Hello,

Now that our IHC Famous engines are ready soon, these engines should also drive something.
For this purpose, the Myers pumps are to be built.
I have already started with the first parts on my CNC milling machine.










































Greeting Toby


----------



## TobyTetzy (Mar 4, 2019)

Hello,

another part has just finished.
After milled the part in aluminum first, it occurred to me that parts had to be soldered on the back.
So I also milled the parts out of ST37 steel. It worked better than expected.

Since my father also wants to have a Myers Simplex (the red pump), I have milled two of them.

So now each two pumps are built. That's the plan.










Greeting Toby


----------



## johnmcc69 (Mar 5, 2019)

Very nice!

 John


----------



## TobyTetzy (Mar 16, 2019)

Hello,
it is almost an almost finished part.
This is the counterpart to the Myers Simplex gear, the red pump.











Greeting Toby


----------



## TobyTetzy (Jul 4, 2022)

Hello everyone.

So much time has passed, unbelievable.

In the meantime, the Myers pumps, like the IHC Famous, have been completed by my father and me.

It was a long way to get there, but it was fun and gave us a lot of experiences.

My father turned the pump columns.
The gears were pre-turned so I could mill the spokes.
The pulleys were also turned and milled.

After I sealed the pumps last week, the pumps were able to pump water for the first time.

Here are a few short videos about it.











						F.E. Myers Deep Well Pump 1/3 Scale
					






					youtube.com
				












						F.E. Myers Simplex Pump 1/3 Scale
					






					youtube.com
				




Greetings Toby


----------

